# Second Life...



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

So yesterday after watching a string of bad movies for shits and giggles me and one of my IRL friends talked about how hilarious we thought SL would be. We ended up getting bored enough and signed up for it.

Jesus Christ this game is trippy. It's probably one of the most surreal things I've seen. They have literally everything in it. I thought it would be full of creepy nerds typefucking each other and that it would be really boring, but holy shit I was wrong.

P.S. I figured it would be ok to make a new thread since axelfox is no more and it seemed like he was always the cause of the getting locked. If they are against the rules now and I didn't notice you guys can go ahead and lock it :V


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, its pretty wild in certain parts.
Is Svarga still around? They had this ecosystem prototype going on.
really strange


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

I signed up for SL, but I never activated the account


----------



## Kajet (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, Drugs help SL be entertaining.





Heckler & Koch said:


> P.S. I figured it would be ok to make a new thread since axelfox is no more and it seemed like he was always the cause of the getting locked. If they are against the rules now and I didn't notice you guys can go ahead and lock it :V



In b4 axelfox unbans himself through sheer force of fanatical SL devotion.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't have an SL thread without having me in it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

I love how you don't even mention me... ;_;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I love how you don't even mention me... ;_;


You know I love you now lets go buy a sex room in that club YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAH! :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not paying for a sex room. LOL


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm not paying for a sex room. LOL


Fine I'll pay for you!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

You're being corrupted H&K.  First you started rolling with Foxy Boy, now you're playing Second Life and enjoying it.  Fly, you fool!  Fly before it's too late!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You're being corrupted H&K.  First you started rolling with Foxy Boy, now you're playing Second Life and enjoying it.  Fly, you fool!  Fly before it's too late!


But dude, it's so damn funny! It's like an interactive acid trip!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But dude, it's so damn funny! It's like an interactive acid trip!



Listen to yourself Heckler!  Listen to yourself!  You're arguing for the continued playing of Second Life, claiming it not only funny but to be fun.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Listen to yourself Heckler!  Listen to yourself!  You're arguing for the continued playing of Second Life, claiming it not only funny but to be fun.


But it is funny! Some of the people there are fuckin' crazy!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it is funny! Some of the people there are fuckin' crazy!



My god... we lost him.  He's gone...


----------



## Neybulot (Apr 26, 2010)

My opinion on Second Life is that it's only fun if you're one of the following:

a) Love to build avatars, items, etc
b) Into virtual furry sex
c) Good at finding an objective when there are none
d) Very friendly and have many friends that play Second Life


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> My god... we lost him.  He's gone...


I'm not gone! You're gone! I've gone to the dark side now! Join me and we shall rule the world!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gone! You're gone! I've gone to the dark side now! Join me and we shall rule the world!



No!  I'll never join you!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No!  I'll never join you!


LUKE! I AM YOUR FATHER!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> LUKE! I AM YOUR FATHER!



But... I'm older than you by ten months.  How does that work?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But... I'm older than you by ten months.  How does that work?


Time paradox.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Time paradox.



NO!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> NO!


It's like that episode of futurama where fry was his own grandfather.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 26, 2010)

This is pretty much the only thing in SL I've found entertaining. Then again, nothing ever entertains quite like a full glass of babyfur tears.


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2010)

I made a fat purple gnome and went stripdancing in a furry club. It's amusing.


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gone! You're gone! I've gone to the dark side now! Join me and we shall rule the world!


 You're gay?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 26, 2010)

Where is AxelFox...?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh.

Yeah, it's great.  Building is fun.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 26, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Where is AxelFox...?



Here


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Here


 God damn I love Corto.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 26, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Here


 
Oh well, I missed that, thank you.  I was like 'AN SL THREAD WITHOUT AXEL?  THE WORLD IS ENDING.'

Sorry, carry on with a productive SL thread not sullied by AxelFox.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 26, 2010)

I love Sl 
but I have a "job" on there so that is my objective
but also I love making friends and hanging out with other furs 
feel free to message me if you want my sn I know of lots of great places to hang out and interesting things to do ^M^


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

My new fursona is a bananaphone.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> My new fursona is a bananaphone.


lmao ... I don't think I have seen one of those in sl yet
I am a modified kzk


----------



## Andrasta (Apr 27, 2010)

I been playing Second Life since 2004 and i love it, i have  breaks from it now and again so it does not get boring, i think i enjoy Second Life because i can be what i wish, theres no limit to what you live in what your avatar looks like and so on, if i wish to be a 10 foot Monster i can! or a 1cm cute micro furry  I do also enjoy the building side and i mostly log into Second Life to mod my avatar which seems to scare most people, maybe some of you have seen me around, I am a Large taur alien and my skin is all flesh like


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> My new fursona is a bananaphone.


It looks better without the banana.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

I play(ed) secondlife.
It got boreing and I didn't know how to make money. :U
I play it for lols now. And to try to build crap so I can sell it. :U


----------



## Andrasta (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I play(ed) secondlife.
> It got boreing and I didn't know how to make money. :U
> I play it for lols now. And to try to build crap so I can sell it. :U




awww, i know how that is, i suck at building sometimes, i once try to make money and it cost me more to rent that place then the money i made off them so i gave up


----------



## Stahi (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't build/script/sell things/own land/etc.

I just hang out with people who do, and then run around and scream at people whenever I see a fucking dick/balls attachment on them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 27, 2010)

My Secondlife avatar was a giant Tetris L-block that shits glitter, last  time I checked.

It's amusing sometimes,
but the novelty wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## Seas (Apr 27, 2010)

It's fun with friends imho, but it can't entertain me by itself.
It's not too different from other games I play though, I always get bored of singleplayer/multiplayer-with-random-people games after a while.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Great, H&K. Now the transformation to a true furry has begun.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2010)

STOP YO LYING >[


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> STOP YO LYING >[


What's your name?  Let's rave... erm hang out together.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What's your name?  Let's rave... erm hang out together.


I switched SL account out of the 15 I have, its now to the point "No one can find me"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I switched SL account out of the 15 I have, its now to the point "No one can find me"



15?  The fuck?

That's just silly.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> 15?  The fuck?
> 
> That's just silly.


cause sometimes I just feel the need to grief folks...and oh I can turn on at least 4-6 of them to be as bots and follow me =3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I switched SL account out of the 15 I have, its now to the point "No one can find me"


I just have the one I made 5 years ago... :B


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, a SL topic!

I'm only since yesterday member of SL and I really enjoy it, only a pity that the servers are down at this moment. If you see a grey wolf with blue eyes... THAT'S ME!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

sunwolfholland said:


> Wow, a SL topic!
> 
> I'm only since yesterday member of SL and I really enjoy it, only a pity that the servers are down at this moment. If you see a grey wolf with blue eyes... THAT'S ME!


SL's servers go down often... D: At least for me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2010)

sunwolfholland said:


> Wow, a SL topic!
> 
> I'm only since yesterday member of SL and I really enjoy it, only a pity that the servers are down at this moment. *If you see a grey wolf with blue eyes... THAT'S ME!*


just like the 50+ other Grey Wolves with blue eyes :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> just like the 50+ other Grey Wolves with blue eyes :V


50? I know over 9000 gray wolves with blue eyes.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 50? I know over 9000 gray wolves with blue eyes.



Gah, was gonna pull that one.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 50? I know over 9000 gray wolves with blue eyes.



IT'S OVERUSED MEME TIME!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kajet said:


> IT'S OVERUSED MEME TIME!!!


i c wut u did thar ;D


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 50? I know over 9000 gray wolves with blue eyes.


only 50+ are in an area at once


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> only 50+ are in an area at once


PM me your information. I wanna meet up dude.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> PM me your information. I wanna meet up dude.


nope I'm too lazy to get on SL anyway I mean I'm on for 2 hours total in a whole week.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nope I'm too lazy to get on SL anyway I mean I'm on for 2 hours total in a whole week.


I still don't understand why you are so secretive about it. Are you playing as a girl or something?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I still don't understand why you are so secretive about it. Are you playing as a girl or something?


no cause only reason I do get on is to do reskin work for others, I have no other reason to be on other than that


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no cause only reason I do get on is to do reskin work for others, I have no other reason to be on other than that


Fun? Chat with friends?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fun? Chat with friends?


Friends list have been purged but my business contracts, and if I want to chat with friends I'll use a messenger to which I have a greater chance to talk to em. And reskinning work is my fun on there.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Friends list have been purged but my business contracts, and if I want to chat with friends I'll use a messenger to which I have a greater chance to talk to em. And reskinning work is my fun on there.


Aww. I would love to chill with you and show you my banana avatar.


----------



## Dasaki (May 4, 2010)

I knew there was a thread still open and recent enough that it wouldn't be a necro. I recently got bored (read as: Blizzard banned my WoW acc for no reason whatsoever) and decided to try SL. It is one of the coolest and creepiest things I've ever seen and I'm loving every bit of it =3.

Now I just need to get the money for a fluffy without spending any real cash =/.


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2010)

My boyfriend convinced me to play SL more. It's a bit awkward having a sexy wolf saying things like "I love you sweetie," to a Tonberry, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

Faris said:


> My boyfriend convinced me to play SL more. It's a bit awkward having a sexy wolf saying things like "I love you sweetie," to a Tonberry, though.


dunno somewhere out there some fur find that hawt.

now I'm on my new project, but due to my friend being a total douche we might be in a bit of trouble. What kind of trouble...well he found a way to steal sculpy parts of avatars not using a copy bot


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 5, 2010)

So I downloaded SL for the luls, pretty interesting I suppose. Reminds me a lot of IMVU and Silkroad for some reason..


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 5, 2010)

Double Post ftl.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Downloaded it before. 3 hours later uninstalled it.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Downloaded it before. 3 hours later uninstalled it.


I made an account, but never activated it


----------



## Stahi (May 5, 2010)

I need to make an alt with a SUPER SEXY FEMALE avatar so when unsuspecting guys come up and try to be all "Hey baby." I'll be all "Sup" and scare them with my booming voice.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Stahi said:


> I need to make an alt with a SUPER SEXY FEMALE avatar so when unsuspecting guys come up and try to be all "Hey baby." I'll be all "Sup" and scare them with my booming voice.


You'd just get "omurr"s.


----------



## Stahi (May 5, 2010)

Nah, I gotta go to the welcome areas which are typically fur-free.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

Stahi said:


> I need to make an alt with a SUPER SEXY FEMALE avatar so when unsuspecting guys come up and try to be all "Hey baby." I'll be all "Sup" and scare them with my booming voice.


you talking about furries here, that wont scare em, specially with me having my Female Renamon on SL, the places I go they know I'm a guy using a female Avatar time to time


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Nah, I gotta go to the welcome areas which are typically fur-free.


NOOB. D:<


----------



## Jaxinc (May 5, 2010)

On it every single day at work and home.
Do security and DJ at IYC, also have my own sim.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> On it every single day at work and home.
> Do security and DJ at IYC, also have my own sim.


you dont need to be on that much >[


----------



## Jaxinc (May 5, 2010)

My bf is on it, my gf is on it, most of my out of state friends are on it.

It's basically an overglorified chat program, but it lets me keep up with my friends and mates.

Sides 8 hours a day is hardly anything...compared to some...


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> My bf is on it, my gf is on it, most of my out of state friends are on it.
> 
> It's basically an overglorified chat program, but it lets me keep up with my friends and mates.
> 
> Sides 8 hours a day is hardly anything...compared to some...


2-3 hours mostly out of a whole week, all my friends are on my messengers
my GF is on my messengers too


----------



## Jaxinc (May 5, 2010)

So are mine, point?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> So are mine, point?


nearly a quarter of a day, point + on it at work


----------



## Jaxinc (May 5, 2010)

8 hours at work, 8 hours on SL... ya it works.


----------



## EmmieTheWhippet (May 5, 2010)

I really enjoy SL. I've made a lot of friends there, but they haven't been online as much any more and, consequently, neither have I. My name in SL is Abra Miles if anyone feels like looking me up though.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> 8 hours at work, 8 hours on SL... ya it works.


still a bit too much time as actually 8+ hours is the new norm


----------

